# Mango - Habanero Cyser



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I just bottled a mango- habanero cyser that I made in December '21. If you like a good winter sipping adult beverage with a little heat, you should brew up a batch. Cider will be available soon. I made mine at 13% abv.
Honey, cider, mangoes, chili peppers of your choice,black tea, lemon juice and yeast. It retains a slight mango fruitiness and the pepper gives it some depth and heat. Totally clear with a beautiful golden red orange color. 
Many recipes available online. I just made a gallon to see if I would like it and am going to make a 3 gallon batch next. If you want my recipe, I can post it. J


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL... But of course we want your recipe!!!
It sounds delicious to me!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Ingredients for 1 Gallon:
4 ripe mangoes
1 gallon organic cider w/o preservatives
3 lbs honey
1 black teabag
1/8 lemon juice
Chilli pepper of choice. I used 1 Habanero which is high heat. Use more if using mild peppers. 
Yeast. I used Lalvin 118 but you can use any yeast with a high alcohol tolerance.

Instructions:
Mix cider, honey in carboy.
Brew 1 cup black tea. Steep well and add
Add 1/8 teaspoon of lemon juice
Pitch yeast and allow to ferment until it reaches 1.00 
After fermentation has completed, add your pepper. I roasted mine on stove burner, cut in quarters and placed in brew bag. The reason for adding it now in a bag is to get the amount of heat/ taste you want. Mine took 2 weeks. Remove peppers when desired heat is reached. Taste test every 5 days or so.
Add sanitized diced mangoes in brew bag and pitch a little more yeast. Remove mangoes after 14 days. I like to add fruit after primary because the alcohol will prevent bacteria from forming as long as you keep it in the liquid. I also think you get more flavor.
Allow to age as you would any other cyser or mead. Rack as necessary. I cold crashed mine and racked once and it came out crystal clear.
Enjoy!
J


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

That sounds awesome, J!
Thanks for sharing


----------

